
Julia v1.1 Release Notes - agumonkey
https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/blob/v1.1.0/NEWS.md
======
KenoFischer
Worth pointing out that after the 1.0 release we've moved to a time-based
release schedule, so this is mostly just accumulated niceties from the past
three months. Lots of bigger things bring worked on separately .

------
mlevental
this weekend I tried to experiment with Julia on Ubuntu 18 and found it's
still very rough.

1\. repl in juno is slow. like broken rendering slow. checking fallback
renderer didn't help.

2\. dependencies move too quickly. I was trying to reproduce the neural odes
code

[https://julialang.org/blog/2019/01/fluxdiffeq](https://julialang.org/blog/2019/01/fluxdiffeq)

and it's broken. one of the dependencies symengine uses some kind of
is_windows check
[https://github.com/symengine/SymEngine.jl/pull/150](https://github.com/symengine/SymEngine.jl/pull/150)

which is fixed but at .5.0 which is not what symengine was pinned to (.4.3.0)
and add symengine#master didn't work (neither the hash).

3\. what is precompiling and why does it happen every single time I restart
the interpreter? can I just compile once and be done with it? because it takes
minutes each time.

4\. getting jupyter to recongize my kernel took I don't even know what? first
it wasn't there then after trying to run ijulia notebook from repl, which
didn't work, it was there.

~~~
ChrisRackauckas
>and it's broken. one of the dependencies symengine uses some kind of
is_windows check
[https://github.com/symengine/SymEngine.jl/pull/150](https://github.com/symengine/SymEngine.jl/pull/150)

What do you mean it's broken? Is it because SymEngine couldn't install?
SymEngine seems to have a lot of issues because it relies on Conda and builds
its dependencies in an odd way. Python package management is notoriously
rough, which is why we are excising it from DiffEq v6.0
([https://github.com/JuliaDiffEq/DifferentialEquations.jl/issu...](https://github.com/JuliaDiffEq/DifferentialEquations.jl/issues/397)).

~~~
mlevental
the code written as is, is broken, as in yes i couldn't get
DifferntialEquations to install, because somewhere in the dependency graph
some package pins/pulls SymEngine v0.4.3 which has a deprecated use of
is_windows, which is fixed in the PR that i linked to

[https://github.com/symengine/SymEngine.jl/pull/150/files](https://github.com/symengine/SymEngine.jl/pull/150/files)

the obvious fix was to update to the latest version of SymEngine using the
#master modifier with Pkg.add() but it didn't work - it kept ignoring #master
and adding v0.4.3 nonetheless. i then tried #5dfc78a, the hash of master, and
neither did that work.

~~~
nur0n
This is a known `Pkg` bug (the patch should be merged this week). In the
meantime, you have to `pkg> rm SymEngine` followed by `pkg> add
SymEngine#master`.

------
elcritch
Anyone looked at running Julia via webassembly? I keep thinking it'd be
awesome to run Jupyter notebooks completely in the browser. Given Julia builds
on LLVM, perhaps it wouldn't be that challenging technologically.

~~~
tomkwong
Looks like an experimental package exists
[https://github.com/tshort/ExportWebAssembly.jl](https://github.com/tshort/ExportWebAssembly.jl)

It's also one of the Google Summer of Code projects
[https://julialang.org/soc/projects/general.html](https://julialang.org/soc/projects/general.html)

------
IshKebab
Does it still take 10 seconds to load the plotting library?

~~~
Certhas
On my laptop it takes 4seconds on a fresh instance, 0.8 seconds if I am
reloading.

But it also gives all the tools for not having to restart the interpreter very
often these days.

------
azhenley
All sorts of small changes throughout. Dozens of standard library changes. The
new language features are listed as:

\- An exception stack is maintained on each task.

\- The experimental macro Base.@locals returns a dictionary of current local
variable names and values.

\- Binary ~ can now be dotted, as in x .~ y .

------
agumonkey
also: [https://julialang.org/downloads/](https://julialang.org/downloads/) and
[https://old.reddit.com/r/Julia/comments/aj9we0/julia_110_bin...](https://old.reddit.com/r/Julia/comments/aj9we0/julia_110_binaries_are_out/)

